# antrim lake



## Perchy101

my dad and I are arguing over if one can ice fish the lake or not.

I said no he is say yes.

so what is it boys? we are sitting out here at IL bored as can be with no bites.


----------



## bigfishdreamer

Hey perchy, I am 95% sure you are aloud to ice fish on antrim because it is a state owned lake not a metro park. Your aloud to ice fish on any state owned lake unless it is posted.P.S. if your at indian you need chubs on tip-ups that'll get'em.


----------



## oldmancat

:B :B perchy101 I'm 100% sure we can fish that lake haha,, but the oldmancat don't know fishing... well at least the last two week i swear I'm a rookie ( Lockjaw 2009 continual fish 6 perchy101 and oldmancat zero ) :S


----------



## DaleM

Antrim is a City of Columbus lake, not a State lake-- and your are NOT allowed to ice fish on it. You can be arrested if you are caught on it. The City controls the lake and Columbus Police will run you off of it if they see you on it. 

Call the City parks and Rec and they will tell you the same thing. The STATE does not control Antrim in any way.


----------



## Clayton

Plus, isn't it spring-fed and therefore probably never has truly safe ice?


----------



## DaleM

Yes it is Spring fed. When I was still a fire fighter we use to train at Antrim. The lake is really deep and in my opinion never really safe. My advise is to not try it.


----------



## oldmancat

Well, Dale I've been on that lake before ice fishing and whenever state moneys are used in the lake being (stock fish) you have the right to use that lake under state laws The same as other fisheries.. But its no big deal no cop is going to walk out and get you out of your tent , so it better be posted NO ICE FISHING . and it may be posted no ice fishing I've not been on it for a few years.I know the big Darby lakes posted no ice fishing ..So i will take a drive tomorrow and see if it posted No Ice fishing and I'll call the Game warden also to ask and I'll post the answer later..


----------



## Bassnpro1

Dale's right. The state has no control over the lake or the rules governing it. The city runs it. They don't allow float tubes, kayaks, canoes, boats, waders and especially ice fishermen.


----------



## Clayton

DaleM said:


> Yes it is Spring fed. When I was still a fire fighter we use to train at Antrim. The lake is really deep and in my opinion never really safe. My advise is to not try it.


How deep does it get? I always figured it for say 15 feet or so, is that a bit low-ball?


----------



## Catman63

Clayton said:


> How deep does it get? I always figured it for say 15 feet or so, is that a bit low-ball?


According to some maps i've seen and things i've read there are a few areas of the lake that are at least 40-50 feet deep (off the eastern side of the lake a little toward the north end). Whether this is true or not i can't say for sure.


----------



## misfit

> Well, Dale I've been on that lake before ice fishing and whenever state moneys are used in the lake being (stock fish) you have the right to use that lake under state laws The same as other fisheries.. But its no big deal no cop is going to walk out and get you out of your tent , so it better be posted NO ICE FISHING . and it may be posted no ice fishing I've not been on it for a few years.I know the big Darby lakes posted no ice fishing ..So i will take a drive tomorrow and see if it posted No Ice fishing and I'll call the Game warden also to ask and I'll post the answer later..


first off,just because the state stocks fish in antrim,they do NOT make the regulations for it's use.as already mentioned,it is owned by(and regulated by)the city of columbus division of recreation and parks.
second,do as i do.don't take the word of others.
if you want the info firsthand,call the parks division at the number below,and get it from the horse's mouth.

614-645-3300


----------



## streamstalker

Clayton said:


> Plus, isn't it spring-fed and therefore probably never has truly safe ice?


I have gone by there at times and been surprised to see open water even after several nights of sub-zero temps.


----------



## fishingredhawk

Clayton said:


> How deep does it get? I always figured it for say 15 feet or so, is that a bit low-ball?


ODNR has a map on their website. The lake is actually only 30 feet at its deepest point!

Here is a link to the map:
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/pdf/lakemaps/Antrim_Lake.pdf


----------



## symba

Thanks fishingredhawk, Ive never been able to find a map online. 

While there are no signs posted prohibiting ice fishing, there is a posted sign that says, "The ice is never safe."


----------



## oldmancat

Well I call the warden this morning and they cannot exclude a group of people ( Ice fishermen) from using the land, that y they post a sign saying the ice is never safe, but u can ice fish that lake under your own stupidness, so just stay on the edges and you'll be safe to fish this lake and catch fish, call the warden yourself. You do need a fishing tag to fish the lake making it a state control lake


----------



## oldmancat

I guess maybe we're all right here good Forum thanks for your input :}


----------



## misfit

> You do need a fishing tag to fish the lake making it a state control lake


i think you missed my point.the state does not have control over the lake except for stocking fish and setting limits.it belongs to the city and they make the rules regarding it's use.if the city says "no ice fishing",your fishing license doen't mean a thing.


----------



## misfit

> I guess maybe we're all right here


all of us but you  


ok,for anyone who really wants to know the "facts",just call the number i listed above.from the options given,choose "natural resources".
then ask if it is legal to ice fish antrim,and whether the city or state controls it.

ps..............it only took me two minutes to do the same


----------



## Net

streamstalker said:


> I have gone by there at times and been surprised to see open water even after several nights of sub-zero temps.


The antrim sea monster keeps it open when he surfaces for air. The entrance to his underground lair is about 30' down. The state refuses to show the actual location of this entrance on the map.


----------



## seethe303

A co worker told me that there were several big foot sightings in the woods behind antrim. 

Ultimately all signs point to some sort of secret government base deep below antrim, where horrible experiments take place. Obviously it was the radiation from these experiments leaking into the lake that caused the state record saugeye to grow so big. 

Think about it...


----------



## crittergitter

Perchy101 said:


> my dad and I are arguing over if one can ice fish the lake or not.
> 
> I said no he is say yes.
> 
> so what is it boys? we are sitting out here at IL bored as can be with no bites.


An even better question would be: Why on earth would anyone want to ice fish at Atrim Lake. It's a lousy soft water fishery so what makes anyone think it would be anything, but a waste of time through the ice?


----------



## Clayton

Net said:


> The antrim sea monster keeps it open when he surfaces for air. The entrance to his underground lair is about 30' down. The state refuses to show the actual location of this entrance on the map.


nonsense, they already caught that saugeye.

no more monster


----------



## streamstalker

crittergitter said:


> An even better question would be: Why on earth would anyone want to ice fish at Atrim Lake. It's a lousy soft water fishery so what makes anyone think it would be anything, but a waste of time through the ice?


I don't like Antrim either, but I imagine the attraction of ice fishing is being able to fish spots that you can't otherwise. Seeing that it is over 30 feet deep, it makes you wonder if some of those stocked trout hang out in the deep, cold water during the summer and just keep growing bigger and bigger.


----------



## RStock521

yup, I too heard that the Ohio Grassman lives back there. History channel says everyone in Ohio knows who he is haha


----------



## Mushijobah

I think Antrim is actually the crater of a dormant volcano. Back in 1973, the lake began boiling, and even the Loch-Olentangy monster had to seek refuge in nearby bum towns...

On a more serious note, as a city employee, read my lips...

ICE FISHING ISN'T ALOUD! It's a safety issue. Don't risk yours just to have a chance at catching a state record saugeye through the brittle ice! The police will run you off, and administer a citation. I just spoke to someone who works for parks & rec. and there is even a sign that says you can't go on the ice (by the fishing dock).

I hope this helps, although it seems the issue has been resolved!


----------



## Live2Fish

"A co worker told me that there were several big foot sightings in the woods behind antrim." I didn't think anyone could see me!!!  

The ice can get very thick there but I don't think I would want to chance it. I'll stick to fishing it when the water is open.


----------



## FOSR

My understanding is the place was a gravel quarry, and when they quit working it they quit pumping it out, and let it flood. There's a new plaque describing the history of the place by the deck.

As for monsters, the Native Americans had some mythology of water monsters, probably to scare little kids away from playing in the river...












> The Ojibwa deity Mishipizhiw, or the the "Great Water Lynx", is known by a number of names including "Water Monster" "Water Panther". "Night Panther" and "Water Lynx". The Winnebago tribe called this fearsome beast "Medicine Animal". (The image to the left reminds us of a sopping wet housecat that has just returned from hunting small, furry creatures in the rain.)
> 
> Able to swim in rough or swift water, Mishipizhiw would aid those who sought to cross dangerous water, provided a suitable offering was made. Some Algonquian still leave offerings -- including tobacco, clothing, and bundles of colored sticks -- at rock art sites depicting Mishipizhiw. (This is a common practice among native peoples. The Chumash peoples in what is today southern California would build small shrines from brush and leave offerings for spiritual beings.)
> 
> The lynx is a large cat like a panther and the surviving images, on rocks and birch-bark scrolls, depict a horned, clawed animal with a serrated tail. The face is usually shown in full profile.
> 
> A description, of an Ojibwa pictograph of Michipizhiw was recorded in 1673 by a missionary named Father Marquette:
> 
> _"While skirting some rocks, which by their height and length inspire awe, we saw upon one of them two painted monsters which at first made us afraid, and upon which the boldest savages dare not long rest their eyes. They are as large as a calf: they have horns on their heads like those of a deer, a horrible look, red eyes, a beard like a tiger's, a face somewhat like a man's, a body covered with scales, and so long a tail that it winds all around the body, passing above the head and going back between the legs, ending in a fish's tail. Green, red, and black are the three colors composing the picture."_


----------



## Net

> The Ojibwa deity Mishipizhiw, or the "Great Water Lynx"


 Not to be confused with Mushijobah, or the "Great Know It All".

HAHAHA oh man that was just too easy. Sorry Mushi!  



> they have horns on their heads like those of a deer, a horrible look, red eyes, a beard like a tiger's, a face somewhat like a man's, a body covered with scales, and so long a tail that it winds all around the body, passing above the head and going back between the legs, ending in a fish's tail.


 Hey....my ex-wife (*rimshot*)


----------



## Mushijobah

I take compliments well...


----------



## trofybassinassasin

I am not into ice fishing. I haven't had the opportunity to try it. I was wondering though how is the bass fishing at Antrim?


----------



## harry1

antrim was a quarry. it's size grew when it was used for a borrow pit during the contruction of 315. the last sighting of the monster was back in the day. former mayer moody was out inspecting the ciry when he spotted it. (among other things) as for the big foot thing---i can't help it. i like streaking.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

trofybassinassasin said:


> I am not into ice fishing. I haven't had the opportunity to try it. I was wondering though how is the bass fishing at Antrim?


bass fishin sucks. gone several times, never caught anything


----------



## fishingredhawk

I_Shock_Em said:


> bass fishin sucks. gone several times, never caught anything


Yeah, definitely sucks! 

If by sucks, you mean that the fish are only this big, then you are right.


----------



## Mushijobah

fishingredhawk said:


> Yeah, definitely sucks!


LOL. Oh I_Shock....


----------



## jshbuckeye

Wow nice fish. I wish i could fish and have a sucky day like that.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

fishingredhawk said:


> Yeah, definitely sucks!
> 
> If by sucks, you mean that the fish are only this big, then you are right.


I must say that is a nice fish. I never said they weren't in there. It is my personal experience that it has sucked. I can think of many better places to go bass fishin than at antrim. However, I gotta say that picture looks pretty old (10-15 yrs), or u don't have a very good camera, I could be wrong. If this is the case, you caught anything that big at antrim recently?


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Mushijobah said:


> LOL. Oh I_Shock....


don't hate mushi, i know where u live


----------



## Mushijobah

I_Shock_Em said:


> don't hate mushi, i know where u live











Doogie is scaaaaaaared.....:disapointed:


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Mushijobah said:


> Doogie is scaaaaaaared.....:disapointed:


hahahahahaha u and ur pictures


----------



## fishingredhawk

I_Shock_Em said:


> I must say that is a nice fish. I never said they weren't in there. It is my personal experience that it has sucked. I can think of many better places to go bass fishin than at antrim. However, I gotta say that picture looks pretty old (10-15 yrs), or u don't have a very good camera, I could be wrong. If this is the case, you caught anything that big at antrim recently?


No, you are right. That picture is old. There aren't any more giants in there. You should probably stay away from there


----------



## I_Shock_Em

fishingredhawk said:


> No, you are right. That picture is old. There aren't any more giants in there. You should probably stay away from there


Once again, for those who are slow, I never said they weren't in there. Don't worry you won't see me there. I'll go where I know I can catch more and bigger bass :B


----------



## Mushijobah

Electricity doesn't count!


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Mushijobah said:


> Electricity doesn't count!


ur funny a funny guy kk


----------



## NLC25

fishingredhawk said:


> Yeah, definitely sucks!
> 
> If by sucks, you mean that the fish are only this big, then you are right.


Holy crap, did that thing eat the entire stocking of trout? How big was she?


----------



## jcrdust

That fish is almost as big as the yellow labs I see swimming in antrim whenever I try fishing there.


----------



## Big Joshy

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=76335&page=3

caught by marshal in spring of 2000.


----------



## BuckeyeBassMan

Is Antrim open yet?


----------



## Mushijobah

It looked open yesterday.


----------



## Brian.Smith

Just went past it and it's open.


----------



## robertj298

I've taken a lot of nice bass from antrim including smallmouth. My only problem is all the people that let their dogs run loose and think its cute when they jump in the water right where you're fishing....Bob


----------



## JamesT

Awesome place to sight fish for bedding bass in the spring!!!7#ers galore off the beds. Just throw a texas rigged salamander in front of them and they are sure to bite!!Antrim Rocks.


----------



## fid

First time poster...

Was there for a few hours this afternoon and didn't get as much as a nibble.

I assume the east side is better with a little more cover? The west side is a big rock bed.


----------



## symba

I fished the Tangy in the Antrim area today and stopped to talk to an old timer. He had a >24" beautiful rainbow with large kype. He said he opens up the stomach when filleting to see what they are eating. Said he found a BUNCH of small clams and mussels inside them... wierd, I never thought they ate those. He caught a couple decent catfish too, all tightlining nightcrawlers. 



Welcome fid, keep on browsing! To get at your question, I have only fished the north bank, and have had limited success. I could be mistaken, but it seems like you have to find the right bait, not find the right spot at Antrim.


----------

